# What does ADIDAS stand for?



## CLPgold (Sep 17, 2002)

Well, my daddy once told me Adidas started in France many years ago (yeah, my dad's old hahahahaha).  And that Adidas is actually short for:

All Day I Dream About Soccer


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

I've heard that before!

Don't know if it's true... but I've heard it


----------



## kanun (Sep 17, 2002)

I thought the 'S' stood for 'sport', but yeah I've heard the same thing. Somehow I doubt it's true though


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 17, 2002)

The word adidas comes from a contraction of Adi Dassler who was the founder of adidas.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 17, 2002)

All day I dream about SEX!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badger (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> All day I dream about SEX!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thats the way that I always heard  it too.  Boy is it ever true.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 17, 2002)

My understanding is the same as PBs....I hate that I have to admit that!

Which helps explain our beloved Adidas....hmmm haven't heard from her since her trip....


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> All day I dream about SEX!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thats the way I heard it!


----------



## Yanks20 (Sep 17, 2002)

or - SEX ALL DAY IS DEFINATELY ALRIGHT! - Backwards!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Sep 17, 2002)

I...like TP am ashamed in admitting that I think the same as PB...I do.. unfortunately think about sexual things ALL day.. my friends are constantly telling me to shut it about SEX!!


----------



## irontime (Sep 17, 2002)

A-all
D-day
I
D-dream
A-about
S-sexwithMG


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Sep 19, 2002)

LOL, very cute IT!


----------



## irontime (Sep 19, 2002)

awwwww, she called me cute


----------



## sawheet (Sep 19, 2002)

wow she dreams about sex all day and plays field hockey, somebody hold me down!!


----------



## Pianomahnn (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> awwwww, she called me cute



No, she called your response cute.

No one, and I mean NO ONE, will ever call you cute.


----------



## irontime (Sep 20, 2002)




----------



## mmafiter (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_


----------



## irontime (Sep 20, 2002)




----------



## ALBOB (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pianomahnn *_
> 
> 
> No, she called your response cute.
> ...



I'm not so sure, I think Cornfed has probably dropped that bomb a couple of times.   The way those two faggots are always flirting I can't ever remember exactly what's been said.


----------



## irontime (Sep 20, 2002)

no, as much as he said he loved me he still hasn't called me cute


----------



## mmafiter (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> no, as much as he said he loved me he still hasn't called me cute


----------



## Robboe (Sep 20, 2002)

A Daft Indian Did A Shit.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 20, 2002)

In all seriousness though, this is true:



> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> The word adidas comes from a contraction of Adi Dassler who was the founder of adidas.


----------



## Mifody (Sep 21, 2002)

LOL
i just made that kid praying my wallpaper.. thats hilarious!


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Well, my daddy once told me Adidas started in France many years ago (yeah, my dad's old hahahahaha).  And that Adidas is actually short for:
> 
> All Day I Dream About Soccer





Umm how can it mean All Day I Dream About Soccer?? It was strted in France and in french all day i dream about soccer is not all day i dream about soccer!!!!! Think before posting


----------



## Robboe (Sep 21, 2002)

It's called "football" you trans-atlantic sheep shaggers.


----------



## crunch (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: What does ADIDAS stand for?*



> _*Originally posted by Golds_Soldier *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're so smart GS. Can I be your friend?


----------



## Golds_Soldier (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: What does ADIDAS stand for?*



> _*Originally posted by crunch *_
> 
> 
> 
> You're so smart GS. Can I be your friend?



No......


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)

Gold do you need a hug?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 22, 2002)

goldy is grumpy


----------



## mmafiter (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: What does ADIDAS stand for?*



> _*Originally posted by Golds_Soldier *_
> 
> 
> No......


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 22, 2002)




----------

